# Duck Pond report



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Although it's still half covered with hydrilla the bite has picked up. Stripers, largemouths & smallies, snakeheads, etc. It's startin' to get good! :fishing:


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

*Where*

Never heard of this local...where is it?


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

Google map "Duck Pond, VA" and you will see it.


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

*Thanks*

Think I found it. Was hoping it was in MD but guess not. When i searched on regular GOOGLE it turned up a lot of stuff about Blacksburg and Vtech. If it was I would have liked to brag on my being a JMU grad. If any Hokies(Chokies) are reading this...GOOOOOO DUUUUUUKES!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

SureFireSurf said:


> Think I found it. Was hoping it was in MD but guess not. When i searched on regular GOOGLE it turned up a lot of stuff about Blacksburg and Vtech. If it was I would have liked to brag on my being a JMU grad. If any Hokies(Chokies) are reading this...GOOOOOO DUUUUUUKES!


A girl that works for me is a VTec grad and she is so depressed about being beaten buy (what she calls not me) a lame a$$ team like JMU. I gotta go tease her about this post


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

It's proper name is Roaches Run Waterfowl Sanctuary. Posted it here because it's connected to the Potomac and there's no place for Northern Va & DC.


----------



## runninglocal (Apr 20, 2009)

1fishinmusician said:


> It's proper name is Roaches Run Waterfowl Sanctuary. Posted it here because it's connected to the Potomac and there's no place for Northern Va & DC.


I've often looked at that as I drove by on the parkway. What's the best access? Parking on the southbound side where all the Town Cars usually are? Do you wade it, wander the bank, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

runninglocal said:


> I've often looked at that as I drove by on the parkway. What's the best access? Parking on the southbound side where all the Town Cars usually are? Do you wade it, wander the bank, etc?
> 
> Thanks!


That's the best and closest parking. Wading or small boats (no gas motors) are the best since clear bank fishing areas are very limited.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I was there about a month ago ...fishing the airport side ...the tide was incoming which is perfect. The topwater bite was Hot [ spro frogs] small-mid size lm bass the biggest 3lbs mostly 1-2lbs....I did see a couple of snakeheads mid size [1-3lbs] I couldn't get them to commit ...One of my fav winter spots


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Went yesterday evening, was windy but the stripers were hittin' lures, lots of fun.


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

1fishinmusician said:


> Went yesterday evening, was windy but the stripers were hittin' lures, lots of fun.


What lures do you use? swimbaits?


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

We've been getting the stripers on shad jigs & small cranks. With the wide variety in there most lures will get ya somethin'.


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

I went there yaking around but I put my yak on the wrong side of the road so I end up fishing the potomac instead of the pond. Anyway got a smallie 

<a href="http://s968.photobucket.com/albums/ae169/jtuan98/?action=view&current=09-19-10_1232.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae169/jtuan98/09-19-10_1232.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Niiice very nice !!!!!!!.....wannafish what did she hit ?


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

Andre said:


> Niiice very nice !!!!!!!.....wannafish what did she hit ?


spinner


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice smallie! There seems to be a lot more of them below the falls these days, a good thing.


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

Would you eat anything that came out of that part of the Potomac or throw it back?


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

That's a good question. People do but i am Leary of anything around that area. They have cleaned it up but with all the development there I'm not sure. I have let many tasty looking catfish caught in that section of the river go because of fears of water. I do however eat fish from the bay and that's not the cleanest water way now either. Its probably fine.


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

SureFireSurf said:


> Would you eat anything that came out of that part of the Potomac or throw it back?


I released her.


----------



## nylfish (Mar 30, 2009)

We also have a duck pond in MD in hyattsviile off university blvd (193) however when you mentioned stripers I knew it could not be this one it is too small for strips


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I hit the pond on 9/22/10 ......Can you see the guy wading and he was out there pretty far ...I hit a small 1lbs bass flipping the grass in this pic


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never seen anyone fish there, but I always thought that it looked like a nice spot for bass. Go figure


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

In the 90s, I worked at Reagan National at night.
I would get off @ 6am and fish near the boat ramp at the big parking lot from shore
I got yelled at by fishing guides launching their boats. Seems they didn't like the clients see someone having success fishing from shore. Maybe next time the client would not want to pay guide fees if they could launch a crankbait from shore and catch 2-4 lb bass all morning..


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

dena said:


> In the 90s, I worked at Reagan National at night.
> I would get off @ 6am and fish near the boat ramp at the big parking lot from shore
> I got yelled at by fishing guides launching their boats. Seems they didn't like the clients see someone having success fishing from shore. Maybe next time the client would not want to pay guide fees if they could launch a crankbait from shore and catch 2-4 lb bass all morning..


Thats funny !!!


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Cool pic Andre, nice touch with the Pentagon in the background. Looks like it's gonna be a good weekend so Jr & I will be there. Might have to go over to the Gravelly Point side and piss off a few guides LOL!


----------

